# window vent visors for sale in Canada? (non dealer!)



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

Hello, i did a forum search discussing the xtrail window vent visors and would like an update if anybody in Canada has a non-dealer source . I checked canadian tire and walmart but no luck, nothing from RockAuto either and Amazon canada no luck.. I notice a set for sale on Ebay.com (usa) asking $50 usa....but that be $67.33 canadian funds PLUS $18 usa funds for shipping from Taiwan....what a headache for a common part available for many vehicles , except us canadian Xtrail owners. So....anybody recently purchase a set of front window glass plastic sun visors? i am fine with just the two front door visors...thanks.  Window Visor for Nissan X-Trail Xtrail 2001-2007 Rain Guard Weather Shield | eBay


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Those might be a good deal. Weathertech seems to offer them but its 98 bucks just for front ones and 160 for both front and rear

2006 Nissan X-Trail | Rain Guards - Side Window Deflectors for Cars Trucks SUVs and Minivans | WeatherTech.ca


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

hi Quadaria, yes it might be the best deal for us canadians (and the only deal...lol)....about $82 canadian with shipping ....assuming no other fees once canada customs gets their grubby hands on the parcel . I had a pair of these i had bought in vancouver and installed myself from a local vancouver auto parts dealer back in early 1990's...that was on my 1991 nissan hardbody pickup truck i owned. I think back then it was about $60-$80 for just the front pair. Trying to decide if i really want to spend $82 on front vent visors or spend $80 on having a glass tinter professionally tint my rear hatch glass....hey, have you gotten around to posting any more photos of your Xtrail? i will take a few more pics of my own Xtrail today and post...just to share ideas.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Tony,
Nah haven't taken any pics of the X in a good while. Maybe if and when I ever sell it lol. My only mods have been seat covers, new steering wheel leather, 2 din touch screen unit with sat nav and back up camera install. 
Re vent visors, never really considered them but then we don't get anywhere near the rain you do. Never really thought about them. Do they serve any other purpose than allowing you to crack the window open in the rain?


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

hi....well you know how some of us Xtrail owners complain about the very top of the windshield not de-misting as good as it could? i find if i have a window slightly cracked open a 1/8 inch it helps defogg my windows when i drive around on a rainy day. And it does reallly rain a lot here...March always a very wet month. For me it is nice to have my driver's window cracked open a few inches at the top just for fresh air. Again, it is not something (the vent visors) i need to really have ..i just thought if i could buy a pair for say $40 i'd give them a go. I still have to pay somebody to install the foglights i bought last year (id rather have the fog lights installed and be more visible to the horrible drivers we have here) and i would like to have my backglass tinted for privacy and a more matching look to the rear door/quarter glasses on my truck. ....lol...i think ive already talked myself out of the vent visors unless i somehow get a much better deal then $87 from Taiwan. Now the only thing i would be tempted to do to my Xtrail is buy a exhaust header and sport muffler if i had an extra $600-800 to burn. ....but if all that did was just make the truck Sound more Sporty and really not add much performance gain, then that too i probably will not bother with.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Based upon what you just described, and living in Vancouver, I would get them in your shoes. I would also take a stab at installing the fog lights myself. Its possible that the needed wiring is already in place. How tough could it be? Should be something about it in the service manual.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

quadraria10;164995 I would also take a stab at installing the fog lights myself. Its possible that the needed wiring is already in place. How tough could it be? .[/QUOTE said:


> Does he have the switch on the steering column?
> 
> It can be tough to run all the wires.
> I wanted to install a cruise control on my civic but was discouraged by the info found on forums.
> ...


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

about a month ago i did try an attempt to install the fog lights. They were bought off Amazon and said direct fit, wiring harness and plug, etc. I popped out the Xtrail's fog light covers in my bumper and pulled out the Xtrail's wire with plug....and it was not a match for my new fog light's plug. So i decided i try and splice the wires (by pass the plugs) and i still could not get them to light up. I will admit i am not at all handy with car electronics and wiring. The honda civic i owned before the Xtrail needed a car stereo upgrade...i tried installing and wiring the deck myself but after 4 hours of i gave it up and paid a professional $90 to install and wire the damn thing up. Some people are handy and comfortable with doing upgrades with their vehicle electronics, but in my case i get a tad confused and overwhelmed with all the wires and the possibility i fry something in one area and end up with a big repair bill. To answer Otomodo, my Xtrail does not have the switch on the steering column...but i do have a switch/plug/wire in the new fog lights i bought . I think i will pay a pro to install the lights and switch , maybe with the option of having the fog lights come on automatically whenever i turn on the headlights....i had aftermarket foglights with a switch installed on a corolla gts i owned and sometimes i killed my battery when i forgot to hit the kill switch.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

this is what i bought off of amazon.ca around october 2016 and have yet to install. They were about $79 cnd including the shipping. .............honestly"]Amazon.com Page Not Found[/url] i really would of prefered a pair of LED driving lights, but i searched all over for some lights that might fit the existing holes and all i could find were the genuine nissan lights for some crazy price of around $250....no thanks!....https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Tir...a752a762104ad2f8-1489419975565-02963-VnYZvQVf


----------



## chadn (Jan 28, 2010)

These are direct fit for the x-trail. I ordered a pair several years ago and they are still in good shape. 
Pair of Brand New Renault Master Front Fog Lights Lamps RH & LH 2010-2015 | eBay

I am not sure if you will have the required mounting brackets behind the bumper.


----------



## chadn (Jan 28, 2010)

tonyvancity said:


> i find if i have a window slightly cracked open a 1/8 inch it helps defogg my windows when i drive around on a rainy day. And it does reallly rain a lot here...March always a very wet month.


Try turning on your A/C when using defrost. The x-trail is the only vehicle I've seen that doesn't turn on the A/C by default when you turn the airflow to defrost. It helps a lot.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

thanks Chadn. ......i will keep the foglights i already purchased from last year as i'm sure they will fit, it's just the wiring i am not good at. I spoke to a body shop/performance shop i deal with today and he said it can be installed for a $100. And i will try the AC defrost idea as you mentioned.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

How hard can it be, are clearly famous last words...Did not think of the switch on the steering column. Would be fun if you could find one off a model with the fog lights option at a wreckers. My guess is they are modular and would be plug and play, assuming the wiring is already in place for the fog lights.
You guys sure the ac doesn't come on automatically when you set it on windshield defrost. I am 90% sure mine does. Will check tomorrow to confirm, but it seems to me I turn the ac off all the time when I have it on the defrost setting or defrost and foot setting. Mine is the climate control version. Of course I turn it off after any fogging has cleared up!


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

Quadraria...does yours look like this? mine is different....http://www.team-bhp.com/forum/nissanxtrailpictures/s/interiors/x-trail_17.JPG ....my '06 xtrail has the lower model trim simpler heat/ventilation/AC controls as in this google photo....http://static.cargurus.com/images/s...5_nissan_x-trail-pic-4009147291866702461.jpeg


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Similar to the top one but all black nobs.
This video shows them well, but mine doesn't have the ashtray just a cuby hole


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Confirmed the AC does come on in mine when either windshield or windshield and feet settings are selected.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

quadraria10 said:


> Confirmed the AC does come on in mine when either windshield or windshield and feet settings are selected.


Does the ac light come on?

On my civic it didn t, but after a hidden menu manipulation now it does.

On my brother rav4 it only comes on on defrost. 



HO MALA?
Acarta pà grota


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

yup the ac light comes on!


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

quadraria10 said:


> yup the ac light comes on!


At least you can see it and turn it off when you don't need it.

In the beginning I didn't knew why the fan was on most of the time. The light was off but ac kept running.After a quick search on the civic forum found out why.


Now i can see the light! The light! The light!
Desolé y é tard chui fatigué.
Boa noite 


HO MALA?
Acarta pà grota


----------



## chadn (Jan 28, 2010)

It depends on what type of air controls you have. If you have the manual air conditioning controls, the A/C does not come on by default. If you have the automatic air conditioning controls, the A/C does come on by default.

From the owners manual (manual heater and air conditioning controls): 
Dehumidified defogging:
This mode is used to defog the windows and dehumidify.
1. Push the air recirculation button to the OFF position.
2. Turn the air control dial to the defrost position.
3. Turn on the fan speed control dial.
4. Push on the air conditioner button. The indicator light will come on.
5. Turn the temperature control dial to the desired position​
From the owners manual (automatic heater and air conditioning controls): 
Dehumidified defrosting or defogging:
1. Turn the fan speed control dial to the desired position.
2. Turn the air flow control dial to the defrost position.
3. Turn the temperature control dial to set the desired temperature.
4. When the air flow control dial is turned to the defrost position, the air conditioner will automatically be turned on at outside temperatures above −5°C (23°F) to defog the windshield, and the air recirculation mode will automatically be turned off.​


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks Chadn. I couldn't be bothered to check the manual. I feel better about my previous 90% certainty, as I now know why it sometimes doesn't come on automatically. I am glad I have the automatic system. Actually works quite well. Have a good one!


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

just like to say thanks to you guys who offered the ventilation Plus air cond. suggestion to defog my Xtrail windows efficiently. I have the non auto climate controls ( the basic manual heat/ventilation/air cond.) and i have been using as CHADN suggested...works beautifully. This is the only vehicle i needed to do this as ive owned other vehicles ( honda civic Si, corolla gts, chevy beretta, plus numerous other work vehicles with or without air cond., ) but my xtrail seems to be the only vehicle that tended to have a fogged upper windshield or partly fogged door glass. So now all good and probably no need to buy the window vent visors other then just wanting them for aesthetics .


----------

